# Niveauüberwachung



## koepie (25 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich habe in eurem Forum noch nichts dazu gefunden deshalb frag ich jetzt einfach mal..

ich will in einem Wasserbehälter mit 5 Tauchelektroden 4 Wasserpegel überprüfen
und diese sollen dann von einer easy 819-DC-RCX von Moeller ausgewertet werden.

dazu habe ich bei Conrad schon etwas gefunden: 

http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/product...SHOP_AREA_19182&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Da könnte ich von den LEDS die Spannung abfassen (5V ) und müsste diese dann aber an die analogen Eingänge der easy Moeller hängen. Da die digitalen Eingänge erst bei 5V Schalten.

Ich möchte aber eigentlich nicht die 4 Analogen Eingänge an der Niveauüberwachung verschwenden.
Würde aber schon gerne eine so robuste Füllstandmessung haben.

Oder soll ich vielleicht doch lieber einen Drucksensor verwenden?

Also wie macht ihr so was und was empfehlt ihr mir?

vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Paule (25 Dezember 2010)

koepie schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber eigentlich nicht die 4 Analogen Eingänge an der Niveauüberwachung verschwenden.


Schau dir mal folgendes Teil an:

Liquicap T FMI21 von E&H 
http://www.de.endress.com/

Dann auf Füllstand > Kapazitiv > Liquicap T

Länge bis 2,5 m, kann beliebig gekürzt werden, braucht nur 1 Analogeingang, kostet um die 100.-€


----------



## ThorstenD2 (25 Dezember 2010)

Wir setzen entsprechende Niveaurelais von Tele ein. Die haben dann einen entsprechden Schaltkontakt (Wechsler), welche du auf deine digitalen Eingänge legen könntest

Wobei mir eine Lösung mit einem Druckaufnehmer an einem analogen Eingang incl. Schleifenüberwachung immer besser gefällt. Meisst muss man sich ja aber die Hardware der vorhandenen Behälter richten


----------



## thomass5 (25 Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du unbedingt das C-Teil nehmen möchtest, ersetz(zapfe an) die LEDdurch Optokoppler und schon kannstDudigitaleEingänge benutzen.
Thomas


----------



## koepie (26 Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge!

wenn das Liquicap T FMI21 wirklich nur 100 € kosten würde wäre das natürlich TOP! 
Ich hab da jetzt erstmal ne Preisanfrage gemacht.

Aber gibt es kein einfaches Gerät das mir von 4 Elektroden die im Wasser baumeln nen Pegel von 24v geben ?

Ist doch eigentlich ganz trivial... oder nicht?

Und die Niveaurelais die ich gesehen habe können immer nur 2 Elektroden überwachen und kosten dann auch gleich 50 € 
Da bräucht ich ja dann 2 von 
und dann könnt ich mir auch den Liquicap T FMI21 holen.


Also kennt jemand vllt noch ein ähnliches Gerät wie das von Hygrosens das 
aber mehr als 5v zurückgibt?

Oder was kostet denn so ein Druckaufnehmer, und wie Störanfällig ist der?


----------



## thomass5 (26 Dezember 2010)

auch  wenn ich mich wiederhole, zapf am Hygrosens die LED mit Optokopplern an und du hast 24 V für die Eingänge


----------



## MRT (26 Dezember 2010)

Du kannst auch Schwimmerschalter nehmen, da kannst du bis 230V AC drüber schalten.

http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...nid=D921266F0D454988AB127B850684F3A4.ASTPCCP6

Kostet pro Stk.: 19.95

Die musst du eben an einer Stange mit Kabelbinder befestigen, mit der Befestigung stellst du dann die Schaltpunkte ein.


----------



## winnman (29 Dezember 2010)

Wir verwenden Druckaufnehmer, die einfach in den Behälter gehängt werden, gibts für unterschiedliche Wassertiefen, diverse Hersteller, auch E&H.
Wir arbeiten meist mit 4-20mA.
Da benötigst du auch nur einen AI.
Die sind sehr Robust. 1 mal gabs ein Problem mit sehr sehr hartem Wasser, da hat sich nach 5 Jahren eine Kalkschicht am Sensor gebildet, die dann zu Fehlmessungen geführt hat (ein bisschen verdünnte Zitronensäure und Druckluft, nach 3h ging der Sensor wider).


----------



## koepie (11 Januar 2011)

und was kosten die Drucksensoren?
Und was genau nehme ich da für ein Sensor in einem 1,5 m tiefen Behälter?


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 Januar 2011)

1mWs --> 100mBar


----------



## winnman (12 Januar 2011)

such mal nach Pegelsonde im netz, sollten so zwischen 100 bis 300 liegen für eine 4-20mA Ausführung, gibts für die diversen Pegelstände.


----------

